# My Newest Goat Kids!!!



## RoustaboutGoatLover (Dec 14, 2012)

Not even 24 hours old, I introduce Puddles and Peanut, twin brother and sister.

Puddles is the male, who has a really dark brown head and Peanut is the female with a really pale cream head.

The mother is your average brown Boer goat and the father is a pure white Boer goat.

They are the first kids to be born this year! I am so excited!:fireworks:





 ,


----------



## RoustaboutGoatLover (Dec 14, 2012)

Sorry, the links didn't work. try now!!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

COngrats! They're very cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

AWWW! Congrats!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

they're so cute! congrats!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Double congratulations, they are very nice looking!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh how cute! Congrats! The face on that brown one is adorable!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

What sweetie-pies! Congrats!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Sooooo cute!!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

congrats! so sweet.


----------



## NaNaGoat_ (Sep 13, 2013)

Oh my, they ARE adorable!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Very very cute!! Congrats


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

So sweet...... Just wondering what they were bred to since one of them is a solid color? Can you get solid white with a traditional boer nanny and billy?


----------



## RoustaboutGoatLover (Dec 14, 2012)

Naaww thanks! They are just starting to play around now! I have also discovered a roan patch on Peanut's leg and shoulder!


----------



## RoustaboutGoatLover (Dec 14, 2012)

Robin4 -

The nanny is the normal Boer goat colour ( brown head, white body ) whilst the boar is a pure white Boer goat. The funny this is though, that that same billy has covered many other nannies of different colours, and most of those kids have been born with white bodies and black heads.

Just a strange mix I guess!


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

RoustaboutGoatLover said:


> Robin4 -
> 
> The nanny is the normal Boer goat colour ( brown head, white body ) whilst the boar is a pure white Boer goat. The funny this is though, that that same billy has covered many other nannies of different colours, and most of those kids have been born with white bodies and black heads.
> 
> Just a strange mix I guess!


 Cool!! That is so interesting!


----------



## LeahMeit (Sep 16, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## RoustaboutGoatLover (Dec 14, 2012)

Here is the newest addition to the clan..... Meet Patches. She was born yesterday afternoon and is extremely small. She has the same sire as the others but her dam is pictured here.

her back legs are the cutest I have ever seen I'm pretty sure!


----------



## Smoosh (Sep 8, 2013)

I love that last picture of Puddles!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

robin4 said:


> So sweet...... Just wondering what they were bred to since one of them is a solid color? Can you get solid white with a traditional boer nanny and billy?


To me, those kids are marked the same. The one has darker red on the head than the other.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

They are all adorable! Congratulations.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Awwwww


----------



## RoustaboutGoatLover (Dec 14, 2012)

Thought you might like new pictures of more of our kids. Frosty and her twin brother were born last night then the other 2 in the last pictures are both boys, and won't have names. They were born only hours ago!

The first of of Frosty, then her brother, then the both of them with their mum Fuggles. Followed my a picture of Creamies, cream headed boy, then the other brown headed boy. We are pretty sure he has an undercut jaw.


----------

